

SSD Update: Vertex Gets Faster, New Indilinx Drives, Intel/MacBook - mblakele
http://www.anandtech.com/storage/showdoc.aspx?i=3535

======
mblakele
This is several weeks old, but I read it today and learned a few new facts.

